# Lebenstage ausrechnen...



## Papenburger (30. September 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich bis zum heutigen Tage meine Lebenstage ausrechnen.
Also die Tage die ich von Geburt an, bis heute gelebt habe?

Sollte alles über eine Batch-Datei laufen!

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...


LG Papenburger


----------



## vop (30. September 2005)

Also für den Fall, dass du Mysql verwendest geht das mit

 SELECT
  to_days( CurDate()) - to_days( GEBDATUM)  From
 ...

 Die MySql-Funktion to_days ermittelt dabei die Anzahl der Tage eines Datums seit dem Tag 0.
 CurDate() liefert das aktuelle Datum.
 Folglich liefert AnzahlderTageBisHeute - AnzahlDerTageBisZumGeburtstag die Anzahl der Lebenstage. Alles klar?

 vop


----------

